

Sharing made easy - No account required content sharing site - Cyndre
http://swithu.com

======
Cyndre
Decided to do a pre release of my newest project <http://swithu.com> Was
hoping to have more done before my carpal tunnel surgery (pic on site is
mine), but thats as far as I got.

Let me know what u think.

~~~
jdwhit2
Where do you plan to take this?

~~~
Cyndre
My ultimate goal is
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16uNiMs8a_HaZJtZxHD7jDppI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16uNiMs8a_HaZJtZxHD7jDppIS3cuD4jh71lSUoQP1qw/edit)

Basically one site for all types content with revenue sharing for content
creators.

(one handed typing sucks)

